# Cover Art. Your thoughts on this?



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 4, 2011)

SO what are your thoughts?


----------



## Emeria (Oct 4, 2011)

From an artistic standpoint, there is a LOT of contrast between the white on the person's skin and the black cover.  First thing that drew my attention, in fact, was the light skin between the eyes.  Maybe if you faded the skin into the black cover (so that it looked a little more like two eyes coming out from the cover background rather than two eyes coming out from a person that was put on the background), that would work.  I would consider moving the "by" down a little bit (or the name up), as "by Pat Jackson" is all one grouping.

Otherwise, I like it ^_^


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 4, 2011)

Emeria said:


> From an artistic standpoint, there is a LOT of contrast between the white on the person's skin and the black cover.  First thing that drew my attention, in fact, was the light skin between the eyes.  Maybe if you faded the skin into the black cover (so that it looked a little more like two eyes coming out from the cover background rather than two eyes coming out from a person that was put on the background), that would work.  I would consider moving the "by" down a little bit (or the name up), as "by Pat Jackson" is all one grouping.
> 
> Otherwise, I like it ^_^



OK I can move the name, but err I am tech tarted how do I fade the eyes like you suggest?
I did this on paint, I took a pic that was open for all to use used Picasa to flip colors a bit, then cropped down to get rid of the face... 

Someone else added the title and the BG.


----------



## Emeria (Oct 4, 2011)

Lemme download Gimp and play around with it for a bit and see what I can come up with.  Mind you, it probably won't be very good, but I can at least show what I'm trying to say.  (Unlike most writers, I am notoriously word challenged.)

Edit:  Here it is.  I'm not that great with photo manipulation, but I hope this provides a decent enough visual to explain what I was talking about.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 4, 2011)

K thanks


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 5, 2011)

On top of what Emeria said, I think the font is a bit tacky. The title text would be better off a little less stylised, and red text smaller and clearer.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes the red is six shades of hard to read that is being addressed, as is the red in the eyes ( this was just a mock up to see what others though), but I can't post the final product untill the book is done. 8-| 

However, I do like the gothicy feel of the title font... Hmm, something to think about. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Digital_Fey (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm being finicky here, but I think it would look awesome if you tried downloading some free fonts rather than using ones every Windows user is familiar with. This site has a whole collection of gothic fonts


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks, have you used these or seen these on kindel or nook etc? 

I'd like one that will look the same regardless of being DL'ed to Nook,Kindel, etc.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 5, 2011)

It won't matter for cover art, it'll just be an image. The fonts within your book wont change...


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 5, 2011)

Right she was speaking to the font of the title, author name etc. 

The author name font has been changed to one that is easier to read, however it's still red  I can't read it so... ROFL Hope it looks ok


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 6, 2011)

If you can't read it, why don't you change it? A softer red might work. Are you using paint, or something similar? It might be worth looking for a more advanced graphic editor, as it will give you more options.


----------



## Kelise (Oct 6, 2011)

Or if you don't want to get another program, it may be worth visiting the NaNoWriMo forums - the Artisans section. There are many people offering to make covers for you


----------



## Vandroiy (Oct 7, 2011)

To be blunt, I think there's a lot wrong with the typeset there. The image of the eyes on simple black does have something... but the text, just no!

The red text looks center-aligned, but it's not in the center! The black space to its right is much larger than the left one. There are three completely different fonts on it, two of them on overkill mode. I don't think the first one works in all caps, neither does the second in mixed normal with all-caps. The caps appear to try emphasizing how cool your series' title is "in own handwriting".

IMO, re-do all the text, and don't use more than one "extreme" font, if possible no more than two total. I personally would try to use one of those "understatement" looks of metal gradients on the title, make it one line, maybe with the eyes a bit further up. Use a just slightly non-standard font, maybe even scrap the capitals. If you name it "The Watchers", avoid the word jumping at you. Watching is done silently, patiently. Give it that feel.

Personally, I'd also put the "by" into the last line or skip it altogether, and darken down that line a little bit as well; but that really depends on taste. Don't be afraid of leaving an area black. It emphasizes what is around it.

Sorry if I'm being a little harsh here. A cover is important, so I assume you want me to tell what I really think.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 7, 2011)

Star, do you happen to have that link dear?

Vandroiy, Thanks for the input, I want the title to pop with out being overly cheesemo. That font was tweeked a bit as well. I am waiting to get the cover back again before I make any further decisions. I feel bad because I have asked the lady to rework it like 6 times now because none of them were up to my expectations  I really hate to be a B*tch and bother someone but...I really want it to be something that I will treasure for the rest of my life. (Does that even make sense?) 
The other font was already being fixed before you posted, because I had noticed the same things. (The red was an artisitc call I can't read it, but I was told the drama was appropriate for the content? ) 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Kelise (Oct 7, 2011)

You'll have to sign up first on NaNo if you haven't already: NaNo Artisans | National Novel Writing Month

They're about to do the forum wipe, so within the next few hours, or day, the site will be shut down and all forums wiped clean (posts archived) so it may be best to wait until it's all back. Which should be the 10th/11th or so of October


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Nov 20, 2011)

Covers with eyes as a primary graphic can be very compelling. But first and foremost the cover has to be in the same league with anything coming out from a major press and I'm afraid I don't think it is there yet.  Here's an example of a self-published author that uses the technique in what I think is a successful way:


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 21, 2011)

Bump for someone to find easy.


----------



## W.k. Trail (Dec 27, 2011)

Lotus, I don't think you're being unreasonable wanting your artist to do a better job.  I think we both know that the cover isn't great; the best thing to do might be to politely thank your artist for her time and quietly get someone else to do it.  Unless you're paying her for the work, in which case you should tell her that she doesn't have the skills you need and attempt to get your money back.


----------



## Jess A (Dec 27, 2011)

I am afraid I will be blunt - I think the cover is terrible. It does not look professional and you have every reason to be picky. The cover art is the first thing that people will judge it by in many cases - despite the old saying: 'Do not judge a book by its cover'. Being 'too nice' will simply get you nowhere.

The one thing I do like is the idea of the eyes and the black background - however, I prefer the way the image is presented on Mr. Sullivan's example.


----------



## W.k. Trail (Dec 27, 2011)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> I am afraid I will be blunt - I think the cover is terrible. It does not look professional and you have every reason to be picky.



Thanks for being more blunt than me, I was kicking myself for the kid gloves.  The book will do way better if he drops the artist.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks to all for their replies over these last few months. 

Really helpful! 

We have finalized a cover with art that is very close to what was posted here... But, the cheese has left the building hopefuly. 

This was just a mock up to get reactions to the concept. I think what the final draft became is really very good. Once the book is done I will send the cover along with the story to the betta's and see what they think before I go shouting "Presto!"  


Thanks again, 

~BL~


----------



## Jess A (Dec 28, 2011)

I look forward to seeing the final.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Dec 28, 2011)

Keep in mind that cover's don't have to be set in stone. In today's age of digital books (ebooks and print on demand) there is no reason NOT to change a cover if you are getting bad feedback from it.


----------



## MichelleHall99 (Jan 3, 2012)

I totally agree with that. There are also a lot of young readers and a good graphic design can sure get them.


----------



## writingcontest (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd also scrap the font for the title/name and go with a more traditional font.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 7, 2012)

MichaelSullivan said:


> Keep in mind that cover's don't have to be set in stone. In today's age of digital books (ebooks and print on demand) there is no reason NOT to change a cover if you are getting bad feedback from it.



I definitely agree. Another great thing about digital books is that a minor typo can be corrected overnight. You don't have to wait for a printing, then a proof, then another printing.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 14, 2012)

So here is the newer version of the cover. This is not the finished product... just a mock up but I kinda like it. What do you think?


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 14, 2012)

You should probably work with the correct proportions from scratch because it will help you visualise the end result better. Also, it's very blurry, so you could probably do with using higher resolution images.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 14, 2012)

It makes me think of Great Gatsby. 

Which is a good thought.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good as a concept, just needs sharpening up to finish it off


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 14, 2012)

Ah, see I fuzzed it up thinking it looked better that way. Hmm...


----------



## Devor (Jan 14, 2012)

I think the right eye looks better than the one on the left.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Jan 15, 2012)

Can you post the "back of the book blurb" it would help to have some context to see if the book's type matches the mood of the cover.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jan 15, 2012)

Is there adequate room at the top for the titlework without crowding the eyes?


----------

